# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > مباحث و مقالات فراگیر مهندسی نرم افزار > سوال: نحوه مشخص کردن نسخه نرم افزار

## Fastdesign

سلام
به نظر شما مشخص کردن نسخه نرم افزار براساس چه معیاری صورت می گیرد؟
یعنی نرم افزاری که اولین نسخه اش 0.1 است و نسخه های بعدیش بر چه اساسی شماره گذاری می شود؟
فکر کنم تو مهندسی نرم افزار بحثی در این زمینه باشه.
اگه کسی اطلاعی داره ما را راهنمایی کنه.

----------

